# PLEASE HELP in in giving me ideas for 80s neon colors



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

Loving a particular color scheme is one thing, but you need to let us know if you are wanting paint, new furniture, fabric choices etc. What kind of a decorating budget are you working with? What is your style of decorating? Give some direction of your thoughts and maybe you will get some input that will help you achieve those goals.


----------



## Zabrak (Aug 25, 2011)

m1951mm said:


> Loving a particular color scheme is one thing, but you need to let us know if you are wanting paint, new furniture, fabric choices etc. What kind of a decorating budget are you working with? What is your style of decorating? Give some direction of your thoughts and maybe you will get some input that will help you achieve those goals.


Budget will be in the mid thousands. There'll be no windows, and the decorating will be kind of sleek and modern. You know, in regards to the paneling and seats and what have you..Pretty much look at any modern media room. Though, it'll have no solid theme. So the neon colors that i want to splash in here could work.


----------



## toilet (Oct 3, 2011)

Black walls with those colors as accents (furniture, trim, decor, etc) and black lights!


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Think you can live with it forever? One nice thing about paint is that it is really cheap when you think about it. Black walls today. Off white next Monday with primer and more paint. 

Neon color schemes sort of look festive and fun. After dark. You will not be able to read a book or even explore on your new Amazon Fire in such a room. 

When you are being served things in martini glasses or other shaped glassware with paper umbrellas and plastic monkeys hanging over the edge out for the night. It is very different than living with but a touch of custom neon color at home. 

I think you will find what you have in mind too intense for every day living. Happy to help you further if you want to go for this. PM me. I know some of the top neon lighting folks in the country. 

You will never be able to sell neon furniture so do not spend a fortune on it.


----------



## dawg803 (Mar 17, 2011)

*reply*

I have hot pink walls in my room and I love it! I would recommend choosing one color for the walls that you really love and then using black and FEW other well placed neon accessories. If you are painting the walls neon then having everything else neon might be a bit much. Good luck!


----------

